# الواح الصاج المخلل



## عمدة الشويخ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أريد أعرف ماهى خواص الواح الصاج المخلل وما هو الاصطلاح العلمى لهذا النوع من الصاج وما هى العمليات التى تتم عليه أثناء تصنيعة


----------

